# British resourse for Ferguson owners/fans



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this while surfing for shows. This site in England looks like a valuable resourse for info, history, and possibly parts for Ferguson owners. Here is a link:

http://www.fofh.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks alot bj, just left that site and it is promising. Again thanks for posting here at the Happy Massey :furious:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ernieg,
It looked like a possible source of parts, decals, etc. that might not be known by most folks on this side of the Atlantic. Plus the magazine looked interesting. I'm happy you found it interesting. The Massey Ferguson tractors are great machines, and I hope we can get some more folks interested in them. Check out some of the older Masseys I've put in the Ebay section. There are some good deals out there.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Again thanks for the info and I will check out the ebay site. Are they in the Massey section or general? 


Bj I havcent heard anything on your move to the far east as of late. How is that coming along?:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I put a couple of interesting Masseys in the Ebay section on this site. Just go to the home page and scroll down untill you see the Ebay logo and click. I put them there yesterday, so they should still be near the top of the list.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I take that you are in the bus. of buying anc selling farm equip?


----------

